# Contacless debit/credit cards



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Just received my replacement debit card, it has the contactless technology, but have not noticed shops that accept that kind of payment, anybody used this facility (outside of London)?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

yep in manchester liverpool it is coming nationwide next few years


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

-tom- said:


> yep in manchester liverpool it is coming nationwide next few years


Which shops did you use the card in?


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

I have it and have used it for the last 2-3 years, im not sure how usefull i find it, transactions of £10 or less. Im dubious on security over it as well


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Which shops did you use the card in?


some supermarkets coffee shops few other places its usually for under £5 thats what the bank i work for is doing at the moment :thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Celticking said:


> I have it and have used it for the last 2-3 years, im not sure how usefull i find it, transactions of £10 or less. Im dubious on security over it as well


The security side of it scares me too, it just seems like a way of making it easy for the theives.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Celticking said:


> I have it and have used it for the last 2-3 years, im not sure how usefull i find it, transactions of £10 or less.* Im dubious on security over it as well*


reading the blurb, it is not as contactless as I thought, the card has to be placed on a scanner and await a confirmation bleep, so may not be as quick as intended


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

It is quite quick i find, you hold the card towards it and it beeps straight away.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Avanti said:


> reading the blurb, it is not as contactless as I thought, the card has to be placed on a scanner and await a confirmation bleep, so may not be as quick as intended


u will find it takes at most a couple off mins normal within seconds, its ment to make life easier but thats still to be sean :lol:


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Starbucks, John Lewis In liverpool, JJB In nottingham, Boots In Nottingham, Hamleys In Glasgow, Iv used it in all of the above, But as said only for small amounts


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Avanti said:


> reading the blurb, it is not as contactless as I thought, the card has to be placed on a scanner and await a confirmation bleep, so may not be as quick as intended


http://www.barclaycard.co.uk/personal-home/contactless/demo/


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Dad said he went to try this the other day and the shopkeeper just looked at him gormless as anything :lol:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

My uncle has one. He also noticed that if he walked past certain places eg some cash machines i think, the (the machine) beeps.

He asked a member of staff from his bank (Halifax) about it, and they confirmed it has contact-less technology & that the card can be tracked!!!

I'm not comfortable with this at all! It's the next step in removing cash all together, maybe incorporating it into an ID card perhaps, and finally chipping us all!!!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

kh904 said:


> My uncle has one. He also noticed that if he walked past certain places eg some cash machines i think, the (the machine) beeps.
> 
> He asked a member of staff from his bank (Halifax) about it, and they confirmed it has contact-less technology & *that the card can be tracked!!!*
> 
> I'm not comfortable with this at all! It's the next step in removing cash all together, maybe incorporating it into an ID card perhaps, and finally chipping us all!!!


Do you walk around with your mobile phone in your pocket? because that can be tracked even easier :thumb:


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

So if your card was stolen/lost, there is no security to prevent the person to find/steal it just swiping for stuff.....hmmmmmm


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

gr33n said:


> Do you walk around with your mobile phone in your pocket? because that can be tracked even easier :thumb:


True, but i think that tracking of a mobie phone is a sort of by product of the technology (i you can see what i mean), but i can't see what reason there is to track a credit/debit card. The same with the new RFID passports.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

kh904 said:


> True, but i think that tracking of a mobie phone is a sort of by product of the technology (i you can see what i mean), but i can't see what reason there is to track a credit/debit card. The same with the new RFID passports.


The RFID passports do have a purpose because they "should" speed up passport control, but mine doesn't seem to :lol: I agree with you though that there is no real purpose to tracking where your bank card is, unless its been stolen.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

m4rkie23 said:


> So if your card was stolen/lost, there is no security to prevent the person to find/steal it just swiping for stuff.....hmmmmmm


I suppose though the liability is more limited as the transactions are below £10-£25.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't trust this, but as a cash man it wont affect me.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Barclays contactless cards are for payments up to £15...

The only place I know of that takes it near me is Costa Coffee in Lichfield


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Mirror Finish said:


> I don't trust this, but as a cash man it wont affect me.


I'm a cash man like yourself, but the point of this type of card is to take a step towards taking cash out of the system altogether - your life will be at the mercy of the banks and a computer that says yes or no ('computer says no' syndrome).


----------

